# Mac OS 10.11 will introduce Metal graphics



## mcasan (Jun 9, 2015)

It will be interesting is how Metal can improve the graphics side of photo processing apps like LR, PS, and the existing plugins.  Apple made some reference at WWDC today about Adobe getting better performance with some of their apps.  LR and PS where not mentioned.   Just maybe we will get CC updates in the fall to maximize the use of Metal graphics engine for those that will migrate to 10.11 this fall.





> *Pushing pixels to the Metal.*





> Metal is a new graphics core technology that gives games and apps near-direct access to the graphics processor on your Mac, delivering enhanced performance and a richer graphical experience. Metal speeds system-level graphics rendering by up to 50 percent,4 as well as making it up to 40 percent more efficient.5 Metal allows the main processor and graphics processor to work more effectively together, boosting high-performance apps. And Metal is designed to be great for games, improving draw call performance by up to 10x and paving the way for new levels of realism and detail.6



more on Metal:   http://appleinsider.com/articles/15...ac-promises-huge-leap-in-graphics-performance


----------

